# My 'soup can' test



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Penetration test. I filled 2 cans with water and shot at them from 5 yards.
Both were sent flying back, with one side penetrated and a dent on the other side.

Precise gold 0.90mm (20-12) 6.25" active
Draw is 29" anchor at nose
Ammo is lead ball sinker 10.5mm (7.1g)(110gr)
Velocity from chrony is around +/-180 fps
Energy around (7.5 fpe -8 fpe)


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Q1. Please can you share the draw force ?


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Crac said:


> Q1. Please can you share the draw force ?


Not sure, but i just went and used a dumbell to stack weights. Seems like around 12-13+ lbs or so. Can't give u the exact thou. +/-


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

josephlys said:


> Penetration test. I filled 2 cans with water and shot at them from 5 yards.
> Both were sent flying back, with one side penetrated and a dent on the other side.
> 
> Precise gold 0.90mm (20-12) 6.25" active
> ...


Your slingshot looks like someone who just had a surgical operation


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Your slingshot looks like someone who just had a surgical operation


More like some one who died in Egypt 3000 years ago. Mummified.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

For ever slingshots have been all about the bludgeon affect. Penetration isn’t necessary to hunt. A blow like that will kill a rabbit clean. For penetration use steel shot in a smaller diameter.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

josephlys said:


> More like some one who died in Egypt 3000 years ago. Mummified.


eeeh as long as it shoots 😂 nice testing I do like to shoot cans of that type with my setup also. gives an good insight if it will be deadly or not on game.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> For ever slingshots have been all about the bludgeon affect. Penetration isn’t necessary to hunt. A blow like that will kill a rabbit clean. For penetration use steel shot in a smaller diameter.


Yes absolutely, I know a slingshot mainly kills by blunt force trauma and penetration is just a bonus. And these were just done for fun.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

madmax96 said:


> eeeh as long as it shoots 😂 nice testing I do like to shoot cans of that type with my setup also. gives an good insight if it will be deadly or not on game.


Yeah  and I also love destroying cans.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Now it looks less mummified and less like a surgery patient. I shall name it the hobo


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

if you have access hockey tape or cut down bicycle tubes in slings work like a charm to get an better hold also.
they wont deform or break on you that fast


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

madmax96 said:


> if you have access hockey tape or cut down bicycle tubes in slings work like a charm to get an better hold also.
> they wont deform or break on you that fast


Great idea. Hockey or racquet tape. Worth looking into


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I sprained my finger so I've gone with lighter bands & a lighter draw. From 8 fpe down to around 6.5 fpe. Still using 10.5mm lead (7.1g).
Here 6.5 fpe on a soup can filled with water @ 5 yards. Still penetrated 1 side and made a dimple on the other. Made a tiny clean hole, when filled with water.
Oh and the can wasn't braced, same as last time.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Then few more test with empty cans. Braced and not braced.
Empty can 'Braced' against thick blankets behind it. Result was a tearing like effect compared to a clean puncture. Tested twice same effect on empty braced cans.







Empty 'unbraced' soup can, different result. No penetration but a large dent and it was sent flying back.
Next, filled the can with water and tried the base of the can where I suppose it's structurally stronger. Lead managed to puncture 1 side again with a small clean hole.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

interesting


----------

